# Custom Dash?



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I have seen several owners that customized there GTO. Near the odometer they have put there name, or even changed the pontaic symbol to the holden. Does anyone know how todo this?:cheers


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx

go here and check it out. chris will take care of it all. but i do warn he is a bit of a hard head.


----------

